# How Strong Would Neji Be With Tenseigan?



## ThomasTheCat (Jan 28, 2018)

Who do you think is the strongest character WA Neji could fight and defeat with the Tenseigan at his disposal? I thought about this when I made my other BD post that was rather ridiculous. I think Tenseigan should be a decent boost for Neji.

*Location:* CA Stadium
*Distance:* 25 Meters
*Knowledge:* Neji gets full knowledge, opponents get Manga knowledge.
*Mindset:* IC, KI
*Restrictions:* Summons


----------



## Bookworm (Jan 28, 2018)

Somewhere in the kage realm or moderately above that, I know that's kind of vague, but I'm not sure exactly where he would be. The chakra should and shinra tensei should provide phenomenal defense and offense. Also the chakra shroud probably would empower his jutsu just like any other chakra mode would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jan 29, 2018)

It really depends on how he would use it. Toneri never really utilized it fully due to the short time period he actually possessed it. A fully mastered Tenseigan adult Neji would be monstrous. Considering it is the equal of the rinnegan(in theory) i can see him being in top tier, or possibly higher. Its a vague estimation. I'll list out the buffs it would give him.

-Chakra mode: enhanced speed for gentle fist/enhanced strength/insane reserves
-ability to move the moon
-flight
-truth seeking orbs/massive aoe destruction/highly powerful slicing chakra blades
-Golem that can occupy any summons neji wouldn't want to deal with

Combine all this with nejis intellect and you have an incredibly deadly individual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kyu (Jan 29, 2018)

Poor man's Toneri

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## uchihakil (Jan 29, 2018)

If he has the same chakra as toneri, Adult Neji with his taijutsu skill coupled with the power of tenseigan will be monstrous, he'd definately be stronger than toneri IMO, will likely be on par with RSM naruto and Rinnegan sasuke in power (without their avatars). Hell i see him being slightly stronger without the avatars in play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jan 29, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> If he has the same chakra as toneri, Adult Neji with his taijutsu skill coupled with the power of tenseigan will be monstrous, he'd definately be stronger than toneri IMO, will likely be on par with RSM naruto and Rinnegan sasuke in power (without their avatars). Hell i see him being slightly stronger without the avatars in play.


Couldn't his golem help him fight the avatars?


----------



## uchihakil (Jan 29, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Couldn't his golem help him fight the avatars?




Yea but lets be honest, the golem lacks DC to compete with PS or Kurama, it can only throw punches (yes it pinned kurama down) but did no damage afterwards, and thats none rikudou senjutsu enhanced kurama. The golem is just going to be a pain to deal with cuz of its regenerative ability, but then again, Sasuke can use CT on it and Naruto BFR's it like he did.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Buuhan (Jan 29, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Yea but lets be honest, the golem lacks DC to compete with PS or Kurama, it can only throw punches (yes it pinned kurama down) but did no damage afterwards, and thats none rikudou senjutsu enhanced kurama. The golem is just going to be a pain to deal with cuz of its regenerative ability, but then again, Sasuke can use CT on it and Naruto BFR's it like he did.


damn your right lol. Still tenseigan neji would be awesome. Do you think he's have access to Hamuras chakra kinda like Hinata? Thats a way i can see him filling the gap in chakra quality a bit.


----------



## uchihakil (Jan 29, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> damn your right lol. Still tenseigan neji would be awesome. Do you think he's have access to Hamuras chakra kinda like Hinata? Thats a way i can see him filling the gap in chakra quality a bit.



I will say yea considering the byakugan originated from Hamura, its likely that Neji also possesses Hamura's chakra in him, but with the main and branch family issue, not sure if his byakugan is pure enough to activate tenseigan considering other hamura descendents couldn't unlock it, but he definately has hamura's chakra.

I will say having Hamura's chakra was like when naruto/sasuke had indra/ashuura's chakra in them, but they couldn't use it until given the powers/eyes to use it, but its still flowing in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 29, 2018)

Somewhat stronger than SM Naruto but weaker than KCM Naruto.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 29, 2018)

He’d be capable of killing 8th Gate Gai. He flies in the air and makes an incredibly big 
amped Kaiten with his CM and mix TSB into his defenses and one half anhthing that comes close.


----------

